# Whiners Unite!!



## ART11 (Jun 7, 2006)

FYI - to everyone who is literally going to pieces because the forum has been down intermittently....

Divide $5 by 365 days.

Multiply that by the few days or portions thereof that the boards have been inoperable. (I calculate about 5 or 6 days max)

Take that amount (which is less than one thin dime) and go buy yourself something pretty   .

Really, these folks are busting their azzes to keep the board running for us. They always do. Cut the world a break. 

Patience is a virtue.
Life isn't always fair.
Things do not, cannot, will not always go your way.

Lecture over. Returning to my sick bed.


----------



## kisz4tj (Jun 7, 2006)

Renee said:
			
		

> FYI - to everyone who is literally going to pieces because the forum has been down intermittently....
> 
> Divide $5 by 365 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree, even though we all maybe addicted to LHCF and don't know how to act when the system is down, when you think about it we get alot more for our money. Somedays I spend hrs on here, and when I first started getting logged off I was like, Oh my, they probably said I'm over using my $5,  , I know I get more than what I bargained for so I'm not mad.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 7, 2006)

*I agree with Renee.

Plus...
Nothing is perfect... all websites have problems at times.  Don't expect everything to run smoothly ALL the time and every single second of the year.
And there are announcements posted above each of the main forum boards about issues and such.*


----------



## dlewis (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting this.  Maybe we will learn to appreciate what we get for $5 a year.


----------



## Kimberly (Jun 7, 2006)

dlewis said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this.  Maybe we will learn to appreciate what we get for $5 a year.



You'd think so but I don't think most members are going to come over here and be enlightened as to the value we are getting.


----------



## gn1g (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for saying that.  _*It's only $5.00*_, get over it. 

Where else can you get all the info contained in this site for less.


----------



## beverly (Jun 7, 2006)

We appreciate your patience, and please believe that we dont like it anymore than you do, and we are working on this and not just sitting around..


----------



## secretdiamond (Jun 7, 2006)

Kimberly said:
			
		

> You'd think so but I don't think most members are going to come over here and be enlightened as to the value we are getting.



ITA with Renee, but I don't think that it's most members.  Yeah, most of use are annoyed that the sight gets down, but I think most of us see the value we are getting.  I's only a few people (I believe) that still whine, yell, get angry,  at the admin/moderators/nikos, etc even AFTER they have kindly informed us of what is happening, which is what we were screaming about the last time the site was going down.

For me, every time I see the "white screen of death" (LOL) I ALWAYS say to myself, "this is God telling me to get back to work and stop wasting time on the computer."  Sometimes, I *like* when this happens for this very reason. 

And if I do get annoyed, it's b/c I can't find another good thing to do on the net to waste my time with.   Everyone here knows (or most of us) that this is THE best place to be on the net.


----------



## Country gal (Jun 7, 2006)

Patience is a virtue.
Life isn't always fair.
Things do not, cannot, will not always go your way.


I love this quote. I printed it out for my son.

Funny thread.


----------



## XXXtacy (Jun 8, 2006)

Well said!!!

With all the information we are getting for $5 and I know the sie will return, I am cool.


----------



## meka (Jun 8, 2006)

Renee said:
			
		

> FYI - to everyone who is literally going to pieces because the forum has been down intermittently....
> 
> Divide $5 by 365 days.
> 
> ...




And the church said "Amen"


----------



## Zeal (Jun 8, 2006)

Um... I paid $10.  

But as an IT person I hear ya!


----------



## Allandra (Jun 8, 2006)

Renee,

Thanks for being so understanding.  



			
				Renee said:
			
		

> FYI - to everyone who is literally going to pieces because the forum has been down intermittently....
> 
> Divide $5 by 365 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## so1913 (Jun 8, 2006)

Renee said:
			
		

> FYI - to everyone who is literally going to pieces because the forum has been down intermittently....
> 
> Divide $5 by 365 days.
> 
> ...




Oh, THAT'S funny!!!


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your understanding and Renee for the humorous post.

Seriously like Beverly said whoever wants their money back, open a support ticket with your username and email that you paid through paypal and we will refund the money and delete your account - no questions asked.

I think though that our problems have been rectified. We made some changes and since then I haven't seen the board misbehaving. We had on average 250-290 members and the server load was below 1%. 

All the features have been reactivated and an addition I have installed 7 more styles to choose from.


----------



## beverly (Jun 9, 2006)

Horay for Nikos!!!! Thank you


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jun 9, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> Um... I paid $10.
> 
> But as an IT person I hear ya!


 
 I was thinking the same thing.  But it is all good! I am happy LHCF


----------

